# Normal results...lots of symptoms plus enlarged thyroid Help!!



## softballmom22 (Sep 17, 2014)

I am 39 years old. I went to the doctor because I have a lump in my neck that causes pain from my neck up behind my ear. The doctor though I may have thyroiditis and ordered some blood work. I went back yesterday and he said blood work was normal but because he could still feel the lump he scheduled me for an ultrasound which I am having tomorrow. Here are the lab results:

TSH 3.090 (Range 0.450-4.500)
T4 8.3 (Range 4.5-12.0)
T3 102 (Range 71-180)

Symptoms I have had are exhaustion. I stay tired and sleepy and have no energy. My hair is falling out. When I wash it it comes out in handfuls. Headaches. Cold intolerance. I live in the south and the temperature dropped to upper 70s this past weekend and I had to the bone chills. Couldn't get warm enough. I am horse when I talk. Voice is kinda gravelly. Sometimes I have difficulty swallowing as if I am too dry to swallow. I have gained a good bit of weight and even when following a strict diet, the weight goes up instead of down. I am also having some mental confusion. I know what I want to say, but when I speak something different comes out and my short term memory is terrible. Also my vision decreased drastically in 2 years time from the point of not needing glasses to needing a -2.75 lens. My eye doctor is convinced there is a medical reason for this.

Of course, I am worrying myself silly, which I know I shouldn't. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

Welcome to the board. Your eye doctor is correct. I am so glad to hear that you are getting an ultra-sound and also, it would be good to get the FREE T4 and FREE T3 tests. Info above on that and by the way.......................thank you for including the ranges as you have so nicely done. So appreciated.

Good luck tomorrow and try to get a printout of the "results" of your ultra-sound after the radiologist comments.


----------



## softballmom22 (Sep 17, 2014)

Ultrasound was normal....now I'm more confused. Doctor said he could feel an enlargement. If US showed normal, then what else could doctor be feeling???


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Do you have a copy of the actual ultrasound report in front of you? If not, ask for it (you have a right to see it) and if yes, could you type out the results, please?


----------



## softballmom22 (Sep 17, 2014)

Indication: Nodule right side of neck (funny part is the enlargement is on the left side not the right)

Right lobe of thyroid has a height of 1.36 cm, with 1.86 cm and length 4.8 cm. Echotexture normal, no solid or cystic lesions.

Thyroid isthus has a height of 0.46 cm. Echotexture normal, no solid or cystic lesions.

The left lobe of thyroid has a length of 4.81 cm, height 1.27 cm and height 1.86 cm. Echotexture normal, no solid or cystic lesions.

Impression: Normal thyroid ultrasound.

Regular doctor just called and has scheduled me to have a neck CT tomorrow morning. Regular doctor said he felt an enlargement in the area and wasn't certain if it was thyroid or lymph node. WBC was normal, so he felt more like it was thyroid.

I just want to feel good again. Tired of being tired and mentally confused. It's embarrassing to not be able to communicate what I want to say in words. Especially with my job. (legal assistant). I know people think I am so dumb.


----------

